# How old is FOB?



## M.e.j.b02-17

Ive seen some people say FOB is 30+

My FOB will be 19 tomoro, was 18 when LO was born.


----------



## amygwen

Both OH & I are 21. He is 3 months older then me :D


----------



## Bexxx

20
His birthday is the day after Isla's :lol:


----------



## Burchy314

FOB is turning 21 in 3 days. He was 20 when LO was born.


----------



## x__amour

18. We are a 1½ apart.


----------



## EllaAndLyla

My OH is 25 :)


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

x__amour said:


> 18. We are a 1½ apart.

i thought he was older:dohh:


----------



## x__amour

M.e.j.b02-17 said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> 18. We are a 1½ apart.
> 
> i thought he was older:dohh:Click to expand...

Nope! :lol:
He looks older than me though. We were only a year apart in school. I just happen to have an early birthday (October) and he has a late birthday (April). So half the year we're 2 years apart and half the year we're only 1.


----------



## 10.11.12

He's 21 (I think?) and new potential OH happydance:) is 19.


----------



## MommyGrim

OH turned 20 on Sunday, he was 18 when LO was born :flower:


----------



## smatheson

He is 19 and was 18 when LO was born


----------



## QuintinsMommy

he is 25 or 24? and Im 21 
so i was 18 and he was 22 or 21 ? Im not really sure how old he is


----------



## AriannasMama

24. We are 2 years and 2 days apart :)


----------



## we can't wait

My DH is 22. :thumbup:


----------



## 17thy

He's 20, I'm 18.


----------



## unconditional

fob (oh) is 26 , i'm 19.


----------



## lauram_92

Urr.. 19 I think?


----------



## lb

FOB is 24. 
potential OH is 20 :happydance:


----------



## holly2234

26. 25 when Erin was born.


----------



## BrEeZeY

DH is 21 we are 2 months and 4 days apart lol, Aidens dad is 26


----------



## Desi's_lost

19 now, 18 when she was born.


----------



## Natasha2605

19 now :) He was 17 when Summer was born xx


----------



## sarah0108

18


----------



## emyandpotato

Christopher's 19 :)


----------



## wishuwerehere

Fob is 21, he's 5 months younger than me. He was 19 when is was born.
Oh is 26.


----------



## annawrigley

laurenburch said:


> *FOB is 24. *
> potential OH is 20 :happydance:

Did not know that!! :saywhat:

FOB is 21 next month. He was 18 when he knocked me up and 19 when Noah was born. 
I was 16 when I got knocked up and 17 when Noah was born, 19 now :lol:


----------



## LauraBee

He was 17 at conception, 18 when she was born, 19 now. He's like 11 months older than me (physically anyway)


----------



## newmommy23

fob is 22


----------



## lucy_x

Oh is 22 atm, He was 21 seven days before A was born.


----------



## vinteenage

21


----------



## Mei190

21, will be 22 soon. He is 6 months older.


----------



## aidensxmomma

OH is 22.
18 when Aiden was born, 19 when Mady was born.


----------



## rjb

he is 17, will be 18 this December.
he is 18 months older than me (to the day)
but he likes to think he is like, 30.
:growlmad:

ETA: 16 at conception
17 when she was born
almost 18 now.
maturity wise, he's about 4.


----------



## rainbows_x

29, just over 8 years older than me. x


----------



## Char.due.jan

Mentally, he's about 3 :)

But he's 21 in December really haha


----------



## lizardbreath

He's 23 he was 20 when Jaymee was born and 22 when Kat was born. Were 1 year and 30 days apart.


----------



## airbear

We're both 21. He turned 21 in April I turned 21 in October.


----------



## AirForceWife7

He was 18 when she was born, & is now 19 .. will be 20 in February. We are 8 months apart


----------



## 112110

FOB's 19.


----------



## hot tea

26.


----------



## ShelbyLee

he is 26, we are 5 years and like 11months and some days apart. lol basicly 6 years. 

when we met i was a week past 18 and he was a couple days away from 24 (mybday is april 2nd his is april 12th.)


----------



## Jemma0717

DH is 24, i'm almost 23


----------



## tasha41

My OH is 23; 20 when LO was born- he is exactly 15 months older than me.


----------



## xCookieDough

*21*


----------



## _laura

22, he's 10 months older than me.


----------



## annawrigley

Char.due.jan said:


> Mentally, he's about 3 :)
> 
> But he's 21 in December really haha

:-k Really though, we have the same FOB!?


----------



## Jellyt

FOB is 23. He was 21 when Evelyn was born but I was 22 because there's a month and a half between us.


----------



## Rhio92

FOB's 22, nearly 23. Acts like a 3 yo though.


----------



## rileybaby

almost 20, theres 3 years+1month between us


----------



## Lauraxamy

29. He was 27 when Laila was conceived and born. 28 when Harley was conceived and 29 when he was born.


----------



## JadeBaby75

21. super young!


----------



## stephx

24 x


----------



## Becca xo

He is 21, he turned 21 in February and LO was born in June


----------



## xgem27x

My OH is 20 now, he was 18 when the twins were born, but turned 19, 10 days later xxx


----------



## krys

OH will be 21 in January. He is exactly six months older than me.


----------



## missZOEEx

he'll be 22 in march. :) 
20 at conception, 21 at birth & now.


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

My OH is 21 :) (22 next month) 

He was 19 when Robyn was born, and 21 when Logan was born.


----------



## vaniilla

DH was 22 when lo was born, he's 23 now & will be 24 in Jan :flower:


----------



## EffyKat

Geoff was 23 when Adam was born he's 24 now :).


----------



## cammy

Oh is 19, 3 months younger then me. We met in highschool and got pregnant in highschool.


----------



## Ashleii15

18.


----------



## cabbagebaby

17 at conception 18 when born 19 now


----------



## Julymom2be

17. Hes 1 year and 2 months younger than I am.


----------



## bbyno1

He is 21:)


----------



## Callie-xoxox

fob is 22
OH is 23 :)


----------



## TaraxSophia

My OH is 19 will be 20 in march :)


----------



## FayDanielle

FOB is 21.


----------



## kittycat18

FOB/OH is 18, he was 17 at conception, and he will be 19 in May :flow:


----------



## mayb_baby

FOB/OH is 21 in December
20years old and 20days when LO was born
19 conceived
nearly 7months apart


----------



## bumpy_j

19


----------



## Nervousmomtob

19 at conception 20 at birth and now. Will be 21 in December :)


----------



## divershona

FOB is 22, was 21 when Kaya was born, he's just over 2 years older than me. 

he's 22 but has the maturity of a 12 year old ... and thats being generous!


----------



## Leah_xx

17 at conception, 18 when she was born and is 19 now.


----------



## KiansMummy

23 he was 21 when kian was born x


----------



## JessdueJan

22...23 in 13 days
He was 20 at conception, 21 and 2months at birth

He is 1 year and 11 days older than me


----------



## faolan5109

FOB is 22 now I think.


----------

